# What board to buy



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I will chime in for ya. I am very against Burton since I got boned by one of there boards breaking on me while doing a boardslide. Lib Tech stuff is great, I rode one for a year before they got as big as they are now. Look at a Ride DH or Society, both great boards for park but also will hold there own on the whole mountain. You may also want to look at a NS SL or SL-R.


----------

